# Homemade Portable Blind



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Well I've been using a couple different blinds, the T5 and Doghouse. While the T5 is better it is heavier for those long walk-ins. I have found that both seem to be a little too high profile and some birds seem to shy from them. With that I went to the store and started looking around for something that I could lay belly down in. This way I would be at a lower profile and at water level. Being close to eye level with the birds always seems to result in a better photo.

While at the store I noticed some of the stand-up decoy bags (the ones that spring open).










This got me thinking, so I bought 2 of them. (Some of you may find this a little strange) I cut the bottoms out and zip tied them together end to end.










Then laid a foam mat inside, set my tripod (inverted), and connected the camera. The ends can be closed up around the camera and tripod. My feet stick out the back end a little, but can be covered with extra material. Then using the ghillie from my goose blind it looks like this. (will have to brush-in around the bottom)



















It then can be packed up and ready to go.










I hope to get out tomorrow morning and try it out!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## xtrema2 (Mar 16, 2008)

if those decoy bags were like 4 feet around they would make a real nice one man blind


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Well I was able to get a few shots today. The blind worked well, but I need to reposition my tripod somehow. Here are a few from this morning.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

xtrema2 said:


> if those decoy bags were like 4 feet around they would make a real nice one man blind


It would be real nice if they were 4 feet wide and 2 feet tall. The biggest thing was that I wanted to be as low profile as possible. I didn't have any birds flare or swim to avoid me at all like I had experienced with the other blinds. Overall I was fairly happy with how it worked. It wasn't uncomfortable, but at times it was hard to position the camera on the tripod at the extreme angles left and right.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's a great idea!


----------



## xtrema2 (Mar 16, 2008)

yea they would be great if you could just pop them up and jump inside for hunting..i know there are a few places where i'd love to have something like that


----------



## xtrema2 (Mar 16, 2008)

have you ever thought of using pvc pipe and covering it with some of that camo burlap stuff..make almost any shape or size you want and can be taken apart or put together fairly quickly


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

xtrema2 said:


> have you ever thought of using pvc pipe and covering it with some of that camo burlap stuff..make almost any shape or size you want and can be taken apart or put together fairly quickly


No I haven't. Do they may an arch style pipe at all? That would be slick. I have not seen anything like that, although that doesn't mean they don't. I will have to check that out.


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you checked out the Kwik Camo?? I use it all the time for my waterfowl photography at my pond. It works great.

Here's the link: http://www.essentialphotogear.com/products.php?cat=10

P.S if you don't want to pay the hefty price, wait about a month, and the price is going to drop significantly.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ya, I have looked at those online. I didn't know anyone that had used one and wasn't sure how well it would work. I've used a ghillie like that and it wasn't bad, but it seemed everything picked up on my movement. Thanks for the tip. If the price comes down I will probably order one. How has yours worked for you?


----------



## xtrema2 (Mar 16, 2008)

for the pvc you just use elbows and "T"s to make almost anything you want..onc you get something you like you can maybe glue the pieces you dont want to come apart and then leave the ones you want to pull apart unglued..it may take a bit of screwing around but it could be what you're looking for


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

The Kwik Camo works great, it's packable and very easy to use. You can use it for many other subjects than just ducks. I have used it alot to also photograph bird on my bird feeder. It comes in 4 different camo patterns, the patterns are Realtree Advantage Max4®, RealTree® APG® (All Purpose Green), Realtree Advantage Max1®, and Realtree Advantage Timber®. Mossy Oak just might be on the way also......

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Longshot, here is a photo of you in you bind at sunrise this morning. Notice the wood duck in front. The blind sure looked good between those two big logs. My camera just doesn't compete with that set up, but the sparrows moving through were cooperating, and I got some pictures at 18 inches.










I way over extended using digital telephoto. I have 12X and I pushed this to 31X. I didn't expect anything good out of it.



















The little birds at close range I did better on.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Plainsman. I'll have to get a copy of the photo of my blind. So far I have been really happy with the photos I've been able to get from it. I just wish the birds wouldn't spook from the sound of my shutter (mirror flip).


----------

